# New Wood Stove



## jerzeedivr (Apr 15, 2009)

*www*

northeastern pa. community forums antrcite and bitumus coal forum has alot of info on stoves wood/coal. sorry about the spelling for coal.


----------



## tuchodi (Oct 24, 2009)

jaden said:


> Hi,
> 
> Exhibition display can be improved home decoration. When you choose the right kind of exhibition stand supplier you benefit by getting low cost, reusable promotional display stands. For example, banner stands can be used not just at exhibitions, but for training courses, sales meets and reception areas.
> 
> ...


What's this got to do with wood stoves.
Sounds like spam to me


----------



## Dwoodsmith (Jan 13, 2011)

Check into 'Russian fireplaces'. They recirculate and make use of the fact that smoke is unburned fuel.


----------

